# Lauren's new sporting clays / shotgun cart



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

I found this Schwin jogging stroller at a local flea market for $45.00. It looked brand new. I added another $40.00 or so for the ATV gun mounts and misc stuff. I still need to get another set of the ATV gun mounts so it will hold four guns. This is what I ended up with. Lauren's 4-H shooting competitions start on March 3 and I no longer have to hold the gun for her or run back to the car for more ammo. It turned out a lot better than I had planned. In the cart is her Yildiz SP2 20ga. and my Yildiz MX Clays 12ga. If anyone is skeptical about buying a Yildiz, Lauren's has 1335 rounds though it and has yet to have any problems. It is the best $400.00 that I have spent. Mine has 460 rounds through it with no issues. Thanks, Steven


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Very cool! I didn't know she was into bustin' clays.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Thats thinking outside the box. Looks like it will serve you well.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Very creative, way to go Dad. She will be the envy of the firing line!


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> Very cool! I didn't know she was into bustin' clays.


Yes sir, she has been shooting for just over a year now. You'll have to come with us one of these days. Here are a few pics from last year.

PS - Did you get the extra set of sentences that I had her write for you? Next time, make her put the gum on the end of her nose (lol).


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That cart is SWEET!!!

I also love my Yildiz!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

trodery said:


> That cart is SWEET!!!
> 
> I also love my Yildiz!


It gives me great comfort to know you have one in your time of need. I heard you lost a couple of nutty friends. Prayers to ya T-Rod!! angelsm


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Great idea!

TH


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Good job, but....*

I used to shoot some sporting clays. Also used to shoot some cowboy action shoots. In both cases I got turned off by the need for too many guns..and the use of little carts to tote it all. The K.I.S.S rule has been tossed to the wayside in those sports. I say if you cant tote the gun(s) and ammo on your person while going through the course, the course is well, something they can do without my participation.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice re-purpose of the stroller. Hope you made notes along the way because I'm betting once the shoots start you're going to get more than a few requests to build them for others...


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Not hi-jacking thread, but I bought the Yildiz o/u 20 ga. and I think it is an awesome lil shooter.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Not hi-jacking thread, but I bought the Yildiz o/u 20 ga. and I think it is an awesome lil shooter.


I was skepticle at first but after a lot of reseasrch on other forums (www.shotgunworld.com) I decided to bite the bullet. It turned out to be a good gun with nice looking wood that will not break the bank. It was a little tight at first, but after 1300 rounds it falls right open with no help at all. I wish it had an adjustable comb on it. The only drawback is the weight. It is a little lite (barely 6 pounds) so it has a fair amount of recoil but it does not botther her. She also has a Remington 1100 youth auto-loader that has less felt recoil but she still prefers her Yildiz. Thanks, Steven


----------

